# Got a $20 tip today.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I get a ping and they texted that they had 4 people and was that okay. I had to think about it, my car is small and I never had 4 before but they do fit and I needed the ride. They fit fine. their first Uber ride so they had questions. They were from Michigan like in their 30s kinda hippie, tattoo people, but really nice. $13 ride and I couldn't believe my luck when the guy handed me a $20.


Yesterday I did good too, my last 4 rides I made $23 in fares and $21 in tips.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I get a ping and they texted that they had 4 people and was that okay. I had to think about it, my car is small and I never had 4 before but they do fit and I needed the ride. They fit fine. their first Uber ride so they had questions. They were from Michigan like in their 30s kinda hippie, tattoo people, but really nice. $13 ride and I couldn't believe my luck when the guy handed me a $20.
> 
> Yesterday I did good too, my last 4 rides I made $23 in fares and $21 in tips.


What kind of car do you drive? You said you drive a small car, so I'm assuming its total weight allowance is around 800 lbs. 4 people in the car plus you equals 5 PEOPLE. You need to average 160 lbs per person for it to be okay. I HIGHLY DOUBT that was the case. I'm glad you got a $20 tip, but very good chance you damaged your suspension and axels etc. Not to mention the more your car weighs, the more gas you use. I don't think that $20 is really worth it in IMO


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> What kind of car do you drive? You said you drive a small car, so I'm assuming its total weight allowance is around 800 lbs. 4 people in the car plus you equals 5 PEOPLE. You need to average 160 lbs per person for it to be okay. I HIGHLY DOUBT that was the case. I'm glad you got a $20 tip, but very good chance you damaged your suspension and axels etc. Not to mention the more your car weighs, the more gas you use. I don't think that $20 is really worth it in IMO


It was, for a $13 ride that took 20 minutes it's not going to ruin my car. All Ubers must allow 4 pax. The 350 pound people in my front seat are worse.

and 2 of the guys were skinny about 140# one girl weighed less and one chubby girl was maybe 160.


----------



## WhiskeyGold (May 6, 2017)

GREAT! I got a $20 tip a few weeks ago for turning around and bring a girl her cell phone back to her


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

WhiskeyGold said:


> GREAT! I got a $20 tip a few weeks ago for turning around and bring a girl her cell phone back to her


You got lucky sometimes you don't even get a thank you.


----------



## WhiskeyGold (May 6, 2017)

Its odd, other that the time above, I only gotten 1 other tip in Atlanta but in Macon I will get about 2-3 every time do it


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I find I get tipped if it's their first time using Uber and they ask about it and how it is working for them, these people know that you are supposed to tip taxi drivers so they tip us too


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

WhiskeyGold said:


> GREAT! I got a $20 tip a few weeks ago for turning around and bring a girl her cell phone back to her


what if a pax leaves the phone in your car and demands it back. Are you allowed to be compensated for your time/gas/tolls etc? Without it being called blackmail?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what if a pax leaves the phone in your car and demands it back. Are you allowed to be compensated for your time/gas/tolls etc? Without it being called blackmail?


If you demand money yes, but if you say I can meet you somewhere close to me at my convenience but it you want me to drop it off you will have to pay my time and gas. You are an independent contractor not an Uber employee. I would then tell them I need to see ID and then ask for the payment, if they don't I will say I was mistaken I threw your phone into a mailbox check with the post office and then leave and throw it into a mailbox.

If they sound nasty about it I would just say I dropped it off at the police station check their lost and found.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

WhiskeyGold said:


> GREAT! I got a $20 tip a few weeks ago for turning around and bring a girl her cell phone back to her


I had a guy tell me to keep his tablet. It was an $80 RCA tablet but it was still pretty nice of him.


----------

